# Spez. Lederverarbeitung!



## Mardras (26. September 2006)

grüße!

ich soweit, das ich mich bei lederverarbeitung auf eine der drei spezialisierungen festlegen muß.

könnt ihr mir sagen, welche die wohl sinnigste für mich, einem jäger, ist??

ich spiele bisher mit dem gedanken, die drachenlederverarbeitung zu wählen...


----------



## Rascal (26. September 2006)

Jo keine schlechte Idee, die einzige Specc die nette Schwere Rüstungen bringt...

So Long
Ras


----------



## Ashareth (26. September 2006)

Alternativlos, wenn Du für Dich selbst produzieren willst (Ziel Schwarzes Drachenrüstungs-Set = gute Feuer-Resi, d.h. MC-fähig für einen Fernkämpfer und Steigerung der Angriffskraft, d.h. mehr Schaden).

Wenn Du allerdings verkaufen willst gehen die anderen auch, je nach Server sogar besser, denn Jäger finden genug Items mit +Beweglichkeit und könnten dann erstellte Ledersachen gut verkaufen.


----------



## Mardras (27. September 2006)

vielen dank für eure antworten...

ich hab woanders gelesen, das drachenlederverarbeitung am sinnvollsten ist, genauso wie ihr es gesagt habt... aber es wurde auch gesagt, das beweglichkeit nur bis lvl40 wichtig ist, weil man dann schwere rüstung tragen kann? 

aber beweglichkeit ist doch immer wichtig oder nicht? oder verstehe ich da was falsch??

ich suche mal den beitrag...


----------



## Nightworld (27. September 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> aber beweglichkeit ist doch immer wichtig oder nicht? oder verstehe ich da was falsch??
> 
> ich suche mal den beitrag...



jo is distanzangriff, also fürn jägre so ziehmlich das wichtigste, musste immer drauf achten






-Nightworld


----------



## Mardras (27. September 2006)

Nightworld schrieb:


> jo is distanzangriff, also fürn jägre so ziehmlich das wichtigste, musste immer drauf achten
> -Nightworld



das denke ich auch und hab auch bisher immer so gehandelt, wenn ich die wahl zwischen den items hatte...

ich hab den thread gefunden, ist einem anderem forum...

ich poste jetzt nur mal das wichtige, in der hoffnung, es beschwert sich keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Eigenschaften:
> 
> Drachenleder -> Stärke, Ausdauer
> Elementarleder -> Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer
> ...


----------



## Ashareth (27. September 2006)

Das ist - sorry - absoluter Blödsinn. Vergiss das aus dem anderen Forum.

Drachenleder-Set besticht nur durch Angriffskraft (über den Daumen 1 Angriffskraft = 2 Beweglichkeit OHNE den Vorteil der Chritchance, besserem Ausweichen etc, soll heissen: 10 Beweglichkeit sind besser als 5 Angriffskraft bei gleichem Dam, weil sie andere Bonusse mit sich bringen) UND durch Feuer-Resis. Alles andere ist so etwas von unterdurchschnittlich, dass man das nicht erwähnen muss.

Und Elementar-Leder für Jäger? Huhu? Leder und keine Schwere Rüstung? Setzten, 6! Du wirst jeden Rüstungspunkt brauchen.


----------



## Mardras (27. September 2006)

Ashareth schrieb:


> Das ist - sorry - absoluter Blödsinn. Vergiss das aus dem anderen Forum.
> 
> Drachenleder-Set besticht nur durch Angriffskraft (über den Daumen 1 Angriffskraft = 2 Beweglichkeit OHNE den Vorteil der Chritchance, besserem Ausweichen etc, soll heissen: 10 Beweglichkeit sind besser als 5 Angriffskraft bei gleichem Dam, weil sie andere Bonusse mit sich bringen) UND durch Feuer-Resis. Alles andere ist so etwas von unterdurchschnittlich, dass man das nicht erwähnen muss.
> 
> Und Elementar-Leder für Jäger? Huhu? Leder und keine Schwere Rüstung? Setzten, 6! Du wirst jeden Rüstungspunkt brauchen.



wenn aber nun elementarlederei beweglichkeit als eigenschaft hat (angenommen das stimmt aus dem anderen forum), wäre es dann nicht für einen jäger sinnvoller als drachenlederei?

ich bin da noch nciht ganz hinter gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> wäre es dann nicht für einen jäger sinnvoller als drachenlederei?
> 
> ich bin da noch nciht ganz hinter gekommen
> 
> ...


Ja wäre es,
da das +AP hat,
und das ist mega wichtig für Hunter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (28. September 2006)

Im Orginal WoW Forum kann man einiges zum Thema Jäger lesen.

Jägerlatein - Formeln, Tipps und mehr...  

Ein Auszug aus dieser Jäger Hilfe.

2. Grundlagen

53 Agi = 1% Crit
26.5 Agi = 1% Ausweichchance
1 Agi = 1 Nahkampfangriffskraft (NAP oder AP genannt)
1 Agi = 2 Fernkampfangriffskraft (RAP oder AP genannt)
*14 AP = 1DPS*
1 Int = 15 Mana
4 Spi = 1 Mana/Leben alle 2 Sekunden
1 Str = 1 Nahkampfangriffskraft

Man sieht, Stärke ist absolut nutzlos für einen Jäger.

Und noch was zu der allseits beliebten Critchance:
Crit wird überbewertet.
Jedenfalls im Mid-DPS Bereich ist es unsinnig sich mit Crit-Items vollzustopfen. Es sei denn man spielt PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anleitung fürs Tabellenlesen: Bei 150DPS macht 1% Crit ca. soviel aus, wie 11Agi. Das heisst, es ist sinnvoller sich ein Item mit 11Agi zuzulegen, als eines mit 1% Crit. Aber je mehr DPS man hat, desto wertvoller werden Items mit Crit. Bei 200 DPS im Charscreen, brauchts schon 13Agi um denselben Schaden zu machen, den man durch ein Critprozent macht.

Die Tabelle ist MIT geskilltem Mortal Shot erstellt (also +30% Dmg auf Crits).
Desweiteren gilt die Tabelle nur für Autoshot-DPS (also das was im Charscreen angezeigt wird).



DPS	AP	Agi	Agi(+15%)	DPS Zuwachs

150	27,3	10,83	9,42		1,95

160	29,12	11,4	9,91		2,08

170	30,94	11,95	10,39		2,21

180	32,76	12,48	10,86		2,34

190	34,58	13,01	11,31		2,47

200	36,4	13,51	11,75		2,6

210	38,22	14,01	12,18		2,73

220	40,04	14,49	12,6		2,86

230	41,86	14,97	13,01		2,99

240	43,68	15,43	13,41		3,12

250	45,5	15,87	13,8		3,25

260	47,32	16,31	14,18		3,38

270	49,14	16,74	14,56		3,51

280	50,96	17,16	14,92		3,64

290	52,78	17,57	15,28		3,77

300	54,6	17,97	15,62		3,9

----



+Bew ist ist auch wichtig, weil es die Crits bringt.
Na meinem Kenntniss stand ist diese Reihenfolge richtig.

1) Bew
2) Aus
3) AP

Wenn man also die 4 Set Teile vom Schwarze DrachenschuppenSet an hat,
hat man +AP 172
172 / 14 = 12,28 DPS


----------



## Rascal (28. September 2006)

Vielleicht noch zu sagen ist, das die angaben nur für lvl60 gelten.

Davon sollte bei solchen Diskusionen jedoch ausgegangen werden...

So Long
Ras


----------



## Delhoven (2. Oktober 2006)

Nightworld schrieb:


> jo is distanzangriff, also fürn jägre so ziehmlich das wichtigste, musste immer drauf achten
> -Nightworld




Scheisse +Beweg ist das wichtigste überhaupt und man sollte schauen das die hpch bleibt. Mein 49er Hunter auf Durotan hat +167 beweg und die meisten meiner Mitstreiter Jäger in der Arati oder WS haben gerade mal +23 oder +78 da siehste im DMG Meter aber auch den heftigen unterschied von manchmal 100% weniger schaden. Wenn du dann noch ne PVP Skillung hast is dein  KErl super heftig.

Guck immer das du alle Items mit +beweg hast, kannst zur not auch noch verzaubern und alles.

Nurn anständigen Bogen zu finden auf dem Level ist ne andere Sache =(


----------



## Ashareth (4. Oktober 2006)

Na na, mal nett... gerade im ersten Beitrag   :-)

Beides ist übrigens richtig:

1 Fernangriffspunkt entspricht 0,5 Beweglichkeit (i.S. Damage). 
Also: +10 (Fern-)Angriffskraft = +5 Beweglichkeit.

Wobei +5 Beweglichkeit auch u.a. Ausweichchance erhöht und so gesehen insgesamt besser ist (aber nicht für den DAM!). 

Also Jäger können sehr gut den Dam erhöhen mit dem schwarzen Drachenleder-Set, es gibt reichlich +Angriffskraft, und zwar so reichlich, dass Du mit blauen Sachen kaum mehr Beweglichkeit zusammen bekommst (schwere Rüstung!).

Letztlich mal mit dem spitzen Belistift rechnen, was man so zur Verfügung hat an Items und gucken, was dabei heraus kommt (vergesst dabei nicht, dass das Set auch die Critchance erhöht, es ist weitesgehnd unterschätzt - ich trage blau/lila und bin mit dem Set in Feuerregionen unterwegs und immer in 40er Raids unter den ersten 5 Damagern, und das ist ja auch mein Job....)


----------



## Tidi (5. November 2006)

Also ich hät da mal ne Frage . Ich bin lvl 49 Schurke udn habe Kürschnereiskill300 und möchte Lederverarbeitung skillen habe aber erst skill 1 weil ich ihn neu Erlernt habe und wollte fragen ob ihr nicht für mich einpaar tipps hättet wie das schnell geht ????

Mfg Tobs


----------



## Guernica (7. November 2006)

Also, das schwarze Drachenschuppen-Set ist sicherlich nicht das A und O für Jäger, aber der Ele-Lederer noch weniger. Man braucht Rüstungspunkte um Schaden besser absorbieren zu können und das können Lederrüstungen nicht so gut wie Schwere Rüstung. Als, Jäger trifft man ja auch ab und zu auf Fernkämpfer, gell?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Schwarze Drachenschuppen-Set ist wegen dem Setbonus beliebt und wegen der Feuerresi für MC. Oben hat man die Vorzüge von AP und +Crit schon ausführlich diskutiert, da möchte ich mich nicht einmischen.

Das wichtigste ist aber, dass es in Instanzen und im PVP genug andere gute Rüstungen gibt, falls man Zeit dafür hat und nicht auf seine Berufe angewiesen ist. Ich hoffe auch stark, dass die Berufe mit BC eine Aufwertung erfahren, so dass es mehr Sinn macht für sich selber etwas zu basteln und nicht nur für den Geldbeutel.

Also, habt euch wieder lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Tidi: Ich habe mir nicht aufgeschrieben mit welchen Rezepten ich geskillt habe, kann dir aber allgemeine Tipps geben: Immer gelbe, orangene und rote Items herstellen, grüne geben nicht immer einen Skillpunkt. Mit den Rüstungssets kann man auch ein paar Punkte skillen und lassen sich gut im AH verkaufen. Weitere Items, die sich gut verkaufen lassen und mit denen man dann beruhigt skillen kann, sind: alle Arten von Schultern und Armschienen, Rüstungsteile des Hügelwächters, Barbarische Rüstungsteile, Rüstungsteile des Nachtschleichers, Umhänge, die Tückischen Rüstungsteile (Schurken rennen mir dafür die Bude ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und alle grünen und blauen Items, die werden gerne von Verzauberern gekauft.


----------



## Tidi (9. November 2006)

Guernica  	
Danke für die antwort ich werd mich dran halten vielen dank =) !!!!!
p.s ich bin schurke ;-)


----------



## Amaruak (22. August 2007)

ICh kann dazu sagen:

Drachenlederer = saugut für Hunter und Meele / Ele Schamis (lv 70!!)
das kann ich an die weitergeben die SChwere Rüstung tragen


----------



## Mardras (29. August 2007)

WAAAA

solang spiele ich schon wow^^


----------



## Pomela (29. August 2007)

Also ich hab letzte Woche angefangen mit der Lederei und hab inzwischen 358. Ich habe mich NICHT spezialisiert.

Wenn ich da richtig geguckt habe, sind die "guten" Sachen der Lederspezi bop. Weil ich (noch) der Meinung bin, dass Raidequip besser ist als gecraftetes, besteht für mich (noch) kein Handlungsbedarf.

btw... wie ist das nochmal mit den Drop-Rezepten? Droppen jetzt auch, wenn Plündermeister an ist oder nicht? "Sieht" man den Drop auch ohne Spezi und wenn der Skill tiefer ist als das Rezept?


----------



## Ezpkzor (31. August 2007)

bei hunter musst auf dex dann wk und dann vit achten.


----------



## Smoerebroetchen (5. September 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Also ich hab letzte Woche angefangen mit der Lederei und hab inzwischen 358. Ich habe mich NICHT spezialisiert.
> 
> Wenn ich da richtig geguckt habe, sind die "guten" Sachen der Lederspezi bop. Weil ich (noch) der Meinung bin, dass Raidequip besser ist als gecraftetes, besteht für mich (noch) kein Handlungsbedarf.
> 
> btw... wie ist das nochmal mit den Drop-Rezepten? Droppen jetzt auch, wenn Plündermeister an ist oder nicht? "Sieht" man den Drop auch ohne Spezi und wenn der Skill tiefer ist als das Rezept?



die "guten" sprich die epischen Lederrezepte sind in den meisten Fällen BoP - die Spezialisierung ist Charabhängig, den entgegen deiner Annahme ist (sofern du nicht einen Equipstatus über Kara hast) das gecraftete lange Zeit besser (meiner Meinung nach wenn du alle Stats und Sockelplätze bewertest - ist eh nicht viel, als Jäger zB drei Teile welche du durch den Lehrer lernst und auch gut nutzen kannst).

Die verbuggte Dropgeschichte sollte eigentlich behoben sein, im Raid mit PM bekomme ich als nur an den freudigen Aufschreien im ts mit wenn mal wieder was für die Nähnadelakrobaten gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - scheint also wieder zu funktionieren, aber garantieren würd ich dafür nicht ^^ - und ja, wenns funktioniert siehst das auch wenn dein Skill niedriger ist, nur den Beruf musst halt haben.


----------



## Pomela (5. September 2007)

danke dir!


----------

